# midface degloving



## AnneCline (Nov 18, 2009)

One of my Dr's is considering doing a surgery that involves midface degloving, medial maxillectomy, and frontal sinusotomy with tissue removal.  Has anyone heard of this to know what codes we would be using.  I was seeing 31225 or 31230 for the maxillectomy??  Any help is appreciated!


----------



## jackjones62 (Nov 19, 2009)

Ok, I am assuming there has been some type of injury?  if you are looking to code this for prior authorization I would use 31225 for the medial maxillectomy (you would only use 31230 if the eye was removed); regarding the frontal sinusotomy w/tissue removal, you did not mention an endoscopic approach so I am assuming the physician is doing an external approach, look at CPT 31070 thru 31087, review these with your surgeon.  Anything else that might be done during this procedure, I would code after you receive the operative report as this will not be straightforward coding.

Hope this helps!

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------

